

Liveblogging the Amazon Kindle E-Reader Show with Jeff Bezos - shayan
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/19/liveblogging-the-amazon-kindle-e-reader-show-with-jeff-bezos/

======
kyro
Come on man, the same exact story was posted 30 minutes ago. It was and still
is in the top 10 for new stories, so I'd imagine it wouldn't have been
difficult to spot had you have looked.

Do you post out of a genuine intention to contribute, or just karma whore?
You've accumulated 270 karma points in the last 18 days.

~~~
shayan
Few comments about your comment:

\- _karma whore_ : not really a nice way to talk to people, specially when its
a tight community like here, kyro (but maybe thats why you don't disclose your
real name and email here)! if you spend some time on this site then you would
know its a lot easier to gain karma points here than what you think. I could
simply push any of my articles that are submitted to the first page, or write
something up that would gain me a lot more points than you would think. (
Also, my understanding was that just submitting a URL will not get you points,
but thats besides the point.)

\- after looking at _your submissions_ it seems like you operate more like a
leech than a true contributor. Most of your submissions appear to be self-
centered, and will _only_ benefit you. _We_ are not here to help you on your
textbook problems, finding you a partner or other stuff.

\- if you think submitting links will get you more karma then you don't appear
to be that smart! you should know there are easier ways to do it!!!

\- FYI: the same exact story _was not_ posted 30 min ago, its not even
possible to do that with the same URL, _you_ should know that. But if you mean
similar coverage then its a different story. I have read them, but this was
the one that was covering it live. Also I thought some of the comments on TC
were interesting.

\- I do post out of genuine intention to contribute. I actually believe I have
posted many interesting articles, (some of which have even gone unnoticed).
Also most of my Karma is coming from my comments, which are usually a _lot_
lengthier than the average comments on the site

\- you are _right_ I have received a lot of karma for the past 18 days, reason
being is how active I have been! I guess if you have been as engaged as me
(and not as selfcentered as you are) you would have had thousands of points
right now.

